

jQuery plugins: Who needs ‘em? - johns
http://www.pathf.com/blogs/2008/06/jquery-plugins-who-needs-em/

======
jrockway
A long way of saying "I can't read other people's code (since I never try), so
I just redo their work." or perhaps "Any code that isn't written exactly the
way I would write it is intolerable."

If there's one good thing about Perl's TMTOWTDI motto, it's that you get used
to different styles of code very very quickly.

